# Crankshaft Position Sensor!!



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

Where is this thing located? Ordered new part, waiting for it in the mail, but in the meantime trying to find info on how to install it is just nuts. I keep getting info for camshaft sensor (not the same). Anyone know where its located? I searched threads here but no luck


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

In through the driver side wheel well, about 6 inches in front of the CV axle and up about 3 inches, right next to the seam of the transmission/engine over the fly wheel.


----------



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

*thanks!*

Does this mean I need to take my wheel off?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

No, but your car should be on ramps or stands so you can get under the car.


----------



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

okay, yea I tried looking for it just through the wheel well but no luck that way. So im gonna put it up on stands and go in that way  Thanks again


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

It will be behind the fender liner, not easy to see with the wheel still on the car.


----------



## Meeshe (Jun 22, 2010)

*Just got done...*

Thanks to my small arms and hands...I was able to reach it from the top of the car with the coolant reservoir moved outta the way! Wasnt too bad, just a little tight of a fit, but I got the new one in. Fires up and works great now! Thanks to all the helpers


----------



## Croutson (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a 2014 vw jetta gli and am having a very hard time finding this sensor. I do all work on my car. Please help


----------

